# Good Luck tomorrow



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Good Luck to all the muzzy hunters leaving today . This year I'll be at Vernon on the rifle. I'm going to miss it. Be safe .


----------



## moabxjeeper (Dec 18, 2012)

7MM RELOADED said:


> Good Luck to all the muzzy hunters leaving today . This year I'll be at Vernon on the rifle. I'm going to miss it. Be safe .


Same to you! It will be an interesting year. This is my first time ever really busting the muzzleloader out and getting serious about hunting with it. I've done my prep work and I'm pretty excited. Hopefully I'll have a good story to share in a few days!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Spent last night rounding up my winter hunting gear. Its going to be a cold one in the AM!


-DallanC


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

YES I'm pumped!!! Good luck to all. Should be a fun time on the mountain!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Good luck everyone! I'm excited that this is the last hunt that I am sitting out before the general rifle elk and deer get going. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch (Nov 22, 2009)

Good luck to all! I was in Hawaii last week and busted a couple of ribs....Ouch is all I can say....Unfortunately, I'm eating my tag and sitting out this year.  So I'm looking forward to pics and stories so that I can live vicariously through everyone else!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Safe hunting gentlemen.

If any of you feel like passing gas just before shooting, please report back on this thread to let us know what happens: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/13-archery/29327-does-passing-gas-spook-game.html


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

You guys just can't help from rubbing it in!
It's going to be rough at work tomorrow and Thursday, knowing I have a tag in my pocket but have to wait a couple more days.
At least I'll be giving you guys a head start before I go out and kill the big one.;-)
Good luck to all and be safe.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Ahhh the UT muzzy hunt! I definitely miss that one. Have a great time and post some pictures!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fun opening morning. Love hunting in snow.










Sleeping in tomorrow 

-DallanC


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Now that's just a terrible tease! Looks like someone did ok.


----------



## Pokesmole (Oct 29, 2016)

Hey, you don't have to miss out on it! Come tag along while we try to get Braydon his first buck this weekend!


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

moabxjeeper said:


> Same to you! It will be an interesting year. This is my first time ever really busting the muzzleloader out and getting serious about hunting with it. I've done my prep work and I'm pretty excited. Hopefully I'll have a good story to share in a few days!





Pokesmole said:


> Hey, you don't have to miss out on it! Come tag along while we try to get Braydon his first buck this weekend!


Let me see .


----------



## toasty (May 15, 2008)

Well, the first of 2 muzzie tags filled. After not being able to close the deal on a nice 3pt, she shot a good little 2x3. The perfect size for a first buck, plenty of room to shoot bigger in the future. 160 yards entry was right in the vitals entry quartering towards exit towards the spine 2/3 back. This is 80gr pellets 777 with a 240gr xtp. The Buck ran 5 yards and was down. Beginning to feel like the shot she made on the bull elk was not a fluke. This girl can shoot. And if anyone is wondering, she is wearing a decent pair of hiking boots, but won't hunt without the blue jeans.


----------

